
The Wild Experiment That Showed Evolution in Real Time - pr0zac
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/unprecedentedly-thorough-evolution-experiment/581521/
======
simonblack
There's been a demonstration of evolution in real-time that's been around for
over 60 years. And it affects every one of us.

Every modern strain of bacteria shows antibiotic-resistance. That has evolved
due to natural-selection of just a few individual bacteria who happened to
have a natural resistance. They bred and generated trillions of successors,
while their non-antibiotic-resistant companions died out.

